# Lakers looking to trade up for Roy or Williams?



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

> Numerous sources have informed DraftExpress that the Lakers appear eager to move up in this year's Draft, as they target Brandon Roy and Marcus Williams.


Link

This article is towards the bottom of the page.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

What I don't get is, how the Lakers think they can move so high up in the draft without giving too much away? This is a good news/bad news situation, the good news is Brandon doesn't seem to want to play with those top 5 teams and maybe a team who can win (like the Lakers) or maybe even the Rockets, because really we just had one bad season due to injuries. The bad news is, let's just hope the Lakers can't trade up on draft night and pick Brandon.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

tmac+sura+juwan+pick for kobe n odom 

i'd do that


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

chn353 said:


> tmac+sura+juwan+pick for kobe n odom
> 
> i'd do that


I might be the only person that wouldn't not.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

Fairsportsfan said:


> I might be the only person that wouldn't not.


 i wouldn't either


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

... i dunno if your serious or not.. 

tmac is a great player but seriously... kobe trounces on him they have almost identical stats except kobe scores about 11ppg more + odom is like near triple double machine.. his like a healthy bob sura minus the arc shooting. 

just watch the love him hate him ad and then u'd want kobe


----------



## some1x (May 24, 2006)

chn353 said:


> ... i dunno if your serious or not..
> 
> tmac is a great player but seriously... kobe trounces on him they have almost identical stats except kobe scores about 11ppg more + odom is like near triple double machine.. his like a healthy bob sura minus the arc shooting.
> 
> just watch the love him hate him ad and then u'd want kobe


Career Average
Kobe: 23.9 ppg, 5.1 rpg, 4.5 apg, .451 fp%
Tmac: 22.2 ppg, 6.4 rpg, 4.4 apg, .440 fp%

Playoff Average
Kobe: 22.9, 4.9, 4.5 .438
Tmac: 29.8, 6.8, 5.8 .441

Best Season Average
Kobe: 35.4, 5.3, 4.5, .450
Tmac: 32.1, 6.5, 5.5, .457

I think the trade is pretty fair, but I'd prefer to keep Tmac + 8th pick. Biggest issue is how healthy Tmac will be next season.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

i dunno, if we can nab smush parker and odom for swift and our pick im all for that any day of the week


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

theyre not trading kobe.. they want roy/williams playing along side Kobe.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Lakers send:
-Smush Parker
-Lamar Odom

Rockets send:
-S. Swift
-Our first round pick


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

chn353 said:


> ... i dunno if your serious or not..
> 
> tmac is a great player but seriously... kobe trounces on him they have almost identical stats except kobe scores about 11ppg more + odom is like near triple double machine.. his like a healthy bob sura minus the arc shooting.
> 
> just watch the love him hate him ad and then u'd want kobe


Don't trip fallin' off the bandwagon :tongue: Some of you guys need to watch a tape of a Roc's game from last season to remind you just how good Tmac/Yao are together? The comparison of Kobe/Odom is almost laughable??? Odom isn't even an all-star? Lobe, I mean Kobe is so selfish he didn't even decide to play to win against PHO in the final game? Is that what you want? A damn Quitter? No thank you sir, I don't want anymore... :angel: 

I don't recall any Laker fans calling for a trade when Lobe broke his ankle in Mar and they missed the playoffs? Tmac was hurt and now yall wanna trade him? Athletes get hurt, get over it? Its a part of sports? We had a bad losing season, its over now, we will be better. Tracy didn't break his back and Yao didn't have his foot amputated okay fellas? It really isn't that bad... The Suns have to worry about Amare's knee, we don't really have any major concerns about their long-term health? I know I know all you back-ologists out there think he's "done" but he's not, he's recovering and is ahead of schedule as is Yao. Please stop being "nervous nellies" the off-season will go fine, the draft is a definite plus for us, and we have 2 of the best players in the WORLD. That's all you could hope for. We're starting to sound like Texans fans... :raised_ey


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

debarge said:


> Don't trip fallin' off the bandwagon :tongue: Some of you guys need to watch a tape of a Roc's game from last season to remind you just how good Tmac/Yao are together? The comparison of Kobe/Odom is almost laughable??? Odom isn't even an all-star? Lobe, I mean Kobe is so selfish he didn't even decide to play to win against PHO in the final game? Is that what you want? A damn Quitter? No thank you sir, I don't want anymore... :angel:
> 
> I don't recall any Laker fans calling for a trade when Lobe broke his ankle in Mar and they missed the playoffs? Tmac was hurt and now yall wanna trade him? Athletes get hurt, get over it? Its a part of sports? We had a bad losing season, its over now, we will be better. Tracy didn't break his back and Yao didn't have his foot amputated okay fellas? It really isn't that bad... The Suns have to worry about Amare's knee, we don't really have any major concerns about their long-term health? I know I know all you back-ologists out there think he's "done" but he's not, he's recovering and is ahead of schedule as is Yao. Please stop being "nervous nellies" the off-season will go fine, the draft is a definite plus for us, and we have 2 of the best players in the WORLD. That's all you could hope for. We're starting to sound like Texans fans... :raised_ey


Damn straight baby, repped!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

debarge said:


> Don't trip fallin' off the bandwagon :tongue: *Some of you guys need to watch a tape of a Roc's game from last season to remind you just how good Tmac/Yao are together?* The comparison of Kobe/Odom is almost laughable??? Odom isn't even an all-star? Lobe, I mean Kobe is so selfish he didn't even decide to play to win against PHO in the final game? Is that what you want? A damn Quitter? No thank you sir, I don't want anymore... :angel:


Yao & T-Mac Mix 

Enjoy...


----------



## eaglewu (Feb 21, 2005)

I will be a happy man if Tmac can be 90% of TMac 2004-2005.
Plus, Tmac must improve his FGP. anything below 45% is not acceptable for a all star.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Its very tempting, but I'd rather keep Tmac, just for the fact that Kobe + Yao = a disaster for yao. All the progress Yao made at the end of last season would go down the drain. He would get about 3/4 of the touches he gets with Tmac. In Tmac I see someone who would be willing next season to allow Yao to be the centre of our offensive strategy. Kobe would never be down with that. He didnt like Shaq being the focus, let alone Yao.

What I would do is Tmac for Wade. Wade I reckon could work even better with Yao than Tmac.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

reno2000 said:


> What I would do is Tmac for Wade. Wade I reckon could work even better with Yao than Tmac.


Oh yeah, because basically right now you could just substitute Yao for Shaq and Yao would DOMINATE game after game by just catching oops. But anyways, that combination would work because if Wade goes out you just need to set 3 ball shooters around Yao and he's good. But anyways that would never happen.


----------

